# Paramount P15/9 v2 total rebuild



## Phil Coskey (Aug 7, 2018)

Finally got my Paramount finished! Built 12/72 with 164 orders that month. There was little original when I got it, including the triple crankset. Had folks on the Paramount Group on FB help me figure out the exact model. Nothing overly fancy, mostly period Campy components except the headset and Modolo Speedy brakes. I have short legs and a long torso, thus the 54cm frame and 110 Cinelli stem. Saved up for the Michelin Power Competition tires and re-laced the wheels with DT 2.0 spokes. Not worried about ounces or grams I want the wheels to last. 
It's taken 3 years to get together. After surviving cancer 3 years ago, rebuilding and riding my Paramount was paramount. I've been mostly riding old heavy Schwinns, perfect training bikes. Good to be alive and back to road riding again!


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey Phil, beautiful bike, love the nervex lugs! 1972 I bought a Kool Lemon Schwinn Continental and would have loved to gotten a Paramount. That bike got me thru high school though. Glad to hear you are doing well and riding on the road again. Next time I have one of the Schwinns out for a ride I am sure you and your Paramount will come to mind. Ride on and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Phil Coskey (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 8, 2018)

I followed that Facebook discussion of your bike.
This was a time of transition for the P13 so it's kind of hard to pin down which features are correct for a particular build date.
I've never quite gotten it down.
Kurt Kaminer probably has the best write-up on it.
I do find it odd that you have eyelets on the rear dropouts, but not on the fork ends. I've never seen a P10 or P15 that did not have the fork eyelets.
All sorts of things can happen to a bike over the years, so who knows how it started out.
Attached is a pic of my '71 P15 for comparison. I've changed the gearing, rear derailleur, & bar tape, & saddle, but otherwise it's original.
Congrats on beating the Big C!


----------



## Phil Coskey (Aug 8, 2018)

Beautiful! With the help of the Paramount Facebook group I've determined it's a P15-9 v 2. Whomever had it before put a cheap double crankset and it had little original parts. Someone mentioned the stickers might be from 1974-75 so it could have been sent back to Waterford for repair and modification. It has braze-ons for a rear rack and eyelets on the dropouts. Thanks for taking the time to post your bike and comment.


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2018)

Very clean and sharp bikes there, Phil and Eric


----------

